# Potential Winner For May!!!



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's a few snaps of some of that bricky mexiweed we all love so much! :rofl: NOT COOL!!!



Lighter is there for reference...


Notice the gnarly seed hanging out the side! Looks like it's about to pop out of there! 

BPOTM!? :rofl: I seriously doubt it... Buzz ain't to bad surprisingly! REALLY sativa heady high! gotta grin plastered; guess that's the only reason I felt silly enough to post these pics for BPOTM ... But at least I didn't post in the BPOTM section though.. Thought that was a bit much!:rofl::giggle::rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2011)

if it was focused I may vote for it..:giggle:


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 8, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> if it was focused I may vote for it..:giggle:


:rofl: you're full of bull hockytoo!!! LMFAO!!! Too funny!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm not asking that you click on them here, couldn't figure out how to get them not to be live links.. You can copy and paste directly into the "to:" box of a compose mail window!


----------



## Irish (May 6, 2011)

what part of my post did you not understand man? posting crap in my rep window is bogus. you need to be informed when your posting up live links. i was not rude to you in any way in my post. your way off base posting that i'm misinformed?

i think you should read the rules again if you feel this way.


----------



## Hick (May 6, 2011)

hey irish  I took a gander at the rep. And it wasn't gixxer'. 
But what I found most interesting, the member that 'did' neg' you, has a couple of user names. A few weeks ago, he gave you positive rep and signed it with one nik, but used his 'other' nik to neg and "didn't" sign it.
  Apparently a little bit of attempted "manipulation" of the system.."IMO" 
  We've never had any rules or regulation on multiple user names, but I DON'T like it, when it is used in this manner. Only a slight deviation from having two names and giving 'yourself' rep. How "lame" is that? ... 



> mp uses hxxp instead of http...it's a safety feature to protect one another...peace..


  No "misinformation" there irish. You are correct.


----------



## EDGY (May 6, 2011)

WOW... 
Do people really have that much time on their hands??


----------



## Mutt (May 6, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> i think you should read the rules again


:yeahthat::goodposting:



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> two names and giving 'yourself' rep


Dang I never thought of that one!!!!!
:doh:
Off to a new forum I go...i'll be famous in no time.
:evil:
:rofl:


----------



## Irish (May 6, 2011)

here we go...

hick, if someone is 'moonlighting' under several niks, and passing out bad rep, and signing it with anothers nik, that person should be banned permanantly!!!

the neg rep to me said ''misinformation do some learning before posting up crap. gixxerman.''

it was signed gixxerman.

i just logged in and looked at it again, and the neg rep is there, and the post with it is there, BUT, it is no longer signed ''gixxerman''...very strange...(someone cleaned up thier crap quickly today, it seems) LOL. 

Gixxerman, i am sorry that someone is using your name and passing out bad rep. still being here after close to four years should speak volumes on my reputation, and not once ever being in threat of a ban. it is because i do know the rules, and follow them, and i am respectful to others. i have big respect to MarP! so before this goes further, i am extending my apology to you if you seen my posting as negative in any way. 

peace...


----------



## Locked (May 6, 2011)

I am sorry but someone giving bad rep and signing it with someone else's username is straight up wrong. I agree Irish that person shld be banned. That is just a low down dirty thing to do.....beyond childish.
I know other sites ban people for using more then one username.....never gave it much thought.............Till now.


----------



## tcbud (May 6, 2011)

I was gonna comment on how I could remember the smell of old Mexican Reefer....

Then all this hullaballoo about user names and such.

If people are doing that, I agree, they need some "slapping on the hand" and a good "banning" if they continue.  Not nice to spread distention in the ranks.


----------



## Hick (May 6, 2011)

Irish, When I viewed the rep, it was NOT signed. "Gixxerman"... but that's what it said.



> I was gonna comment on how I could remember the smell of old Mexican Reefer....
> 
> Then all this hullaballoo about user names and such.



  What?... they both stink up the place...


----------



## Bleek187 (May 6, 2011)

if somebody did that.. it should be made public.. there should be like a wall of shame.. anybody cought doing something lame like that should have it go up there for all 2 see.. 


man i havent seen mexi weed in a LONGGGGGG time.. last time i did some guy at a party broke it out like "hey lets smoke a blunt" and i was like.."hey.. lets do that, but lets use my weed insted"  

looks dank


----------



## bho_expertz (May 16, 2011)

Different globe zones but everything the same ... Here we had Liamba, the same thing that mexican weed but for african ( ex-colonies ) weed.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 16, 2011)

Hick who was it do tell
Lol
T4


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 16, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> ... Only a slight deviation from having two names and giving 'yourself' rep....



I wish I'd thought of that :hubba:.  I see BPOTM in my future, too


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 26, 2016)

Irish said:


> here we go...
> 
> hick, if someone is 'moonlighting' under several niks, and passing out bad rep, and signing it with anothers nik, that person should be banned permanantly!!!
> 
> ...


:yeahthat:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2016)

Johnny im taking it that your bored Little Brother, ,,,:rofl:


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 26, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Johnny im taking it that your bored Little Brother, ,,,:rofl:


Yes


----------

